# New to Martial talk



## mdamignani (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello everyone, My name is Matt Damignani and I am a new member here.  I just wanted to introduce myself.
Sincerly 
Matthew Damignani


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello Matt, Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting!


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, Matt!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Paul B (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Matt! Enjoy the site!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 2, 2006)

welcome to mt!


----------



## Christina05 (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting :ultracool


----------



## MJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## exile (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings, Matthew, and welcome to MT!


----------



## pstarr (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi


----------



## matt.m (Oct 13, 2006)

welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT. I look forward to your contributions.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Matt  :wavey:


----------



## Arizona Angel (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 16, 2006)

welcome


----------

